# Adapting my Smoker



## markuk (Feb 24, 2015)

smoker.jpg



__ markuk
__ May 9, 2013


















P1090589.JPG



__ markuk
__ May 13, 2013






Some of you may recall my rather unusual smoker I have - the main restriction I have is because of the size of it I have to have the Charcoal/Wood to one side to prevent it burning the underside of what you are cooking - however that does mean there's not a lot of space for cooking ...

There was an episode of Jamie and Jimmy's Food Night http://www.channel4.com/programmes/jamie-and-jimmys-friday-night-feast

where Jimmy makes an offset smoker out of old sinks and a large pan (!) You can see the clip off this page.

This got me thinking - could I use a larger saucepan and lid on the side of my smoker to create and offset smoker giving me more space and less chance of burning the meat underneath ??

Any thoughts would be appreciated

Looking forward to some better weather but still got a few more packs of Pulled Pork in the freezer to keep me going !

Happy Smokin'


----------



## timberjet (Feb 24, 2015)

That looks like something I would cook lots and lots of pizza in! Why not just make one of these.













my uds.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Nov 16, 2013






Very simple to build with very few tools and low low cost. What more could you ask for?


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello Mark. The theory seems sound but how well it will actually work is a guess.  A UDS isn't a bad idea.  Shouldn't be too expensive.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## jockaneezer (Feb 25, 2015)

I bought a damaged one of those smokers from Dobbies for my son for about £50, got it sorted but it does have it's limitations as you say. The gaps around the doors are a problem but could be sorted with that rope stuff. What about sitting your firebox on the shelf underneath then fitting a baffle plate in the old grate to deflect the heat ?

ps if anybody is up my way, will the please come round and kick my arse into gear to get my UDS built, I've had the drum since July and got the expanded metal in November 













20140824_111855[1].jpg



__ jockaneezer
__ Feb 25, 2015


----------



## wade (Feb 26, 2015)

I recorded that program and watched it a couple of weeks later. I wasnt sure whether to laugh or cringe with what they were trying to encourage people to make. It would have been a nightmare to cook anything at a constant temperature in there and i doubt if the meat they served was actually the meat that they showed cooking - LOL i hope i dont sound too cynical. Needless to say the program was not saved for posterity :-)


----------



## markuk (Feb 26, 2015)

Think the best one he did was the home made hog roaster which basically would have filled up with fat !!


----------



## markuk (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm a bit pushed for space in my yard so don't want anymore stuff so back to adapting my smoker - how about I put a large roasting tray with one of those racks on it on top of the existing grate - that way the meat will be away from direct heat ???


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi Mark.  That is certainly worth a try.  Maybe even a little water in the tray.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

